# Can i change the resolution in tty?



## Sagitarius (May 27, 2009)

Hello all, i search in google how i change the resolution in tty in freebsd? ...
Found GNU/Linux howto...
Not work in FreeBSD ..
(I know gnu/linux is not eagle freebsd)
But to try...
When I found the guide or howto change the resolution in tty?
Thanks.


----------



## graudeejs (May 27, 2009)

you mean terminal?
read vidcontrol(1)

there is *allscreens_flags* setting, that you can put to /etc/rc.conf
to change terminal resolution automatically
rc.conf(5)

for some resolutions you may need to load vesa kernel module

```
kldload vesa
```
you may autoload it by adding *vesa_load="YES"* to your /boot/loader.conf


----------



## Sagitarius (May 27, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> you mean terminal?
> read vidcontrol(1)
> 
> there is *allscreens_flags* setting, that you can put to /etc/rc.conf
> ...



all_screensd_flags not found :S


----------



## ale (May 27, 2009)

Sagitarius said:
			
		

> all_screensd_flags not found :S


Compare what you wrote here with wath 
killasmurf86 wrote.


----------



## fronclynne (May 28, 2009)

Be aware that vidcontrol(1) does not work on amd64.


----------

